# TOC coming back to San Diego?



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Union Tribune reports that Escondido is negotiating for a start. It'd be nice to have them come back down this way, hopefully they'll switch up the route though.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope so. I live in Santa Barbara, but visit my parents in Rancho Bernardo and the riding in that area is wonderful.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd love to see a finish in San Diego. Start in Escondido, finish down here - would be awesome. There are some great places to highlight our little corner of the world along the way. Since it would be the grand depart I doubt they'd want to put Palomar or anything like that into the mix...a roll through the valleys and down the coast would be perfect to kick things off.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Del Dios Hwy along Lake Hodges, Via De La Valle to the coast, up Torrey Pines then over to Soledad, past the Midway and finish at Petco Park or the Convention center. Nice ride, but hardly worthy of what San Diego has to offer as far as terrain.


----------



## swaits (Oct 10, 2005)

coop said:


> Del Dios Hwy along Lake Hodges, Via De La Valle to the coast, up Torrey Pines then over to Soledad, past the Midway and finish at Petco Park or the Convention center. Nice ride, but hardly worthy of what San Diego has to offer as far as terrain.


Also a logistics nightmare!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

coop said:


> Del Dios Hwy along Lake Hodges, Via De La Valle to the coast, up Torrey Pines then over to Soledad, past the Midway and finish at Petco Park or the Convention center. Nice ride, but hardly worthy of what San Diego has to offer as far as terrain.


That alone wouldn't be enough miles probably. I'd think the route would have to go out through Julian and then south, and come into town from the east to be long enough. As much as I think incorporating PCH would be awesome I agree with swaits it could be tough to manage. Coming back into town via Mission Gorge and Friars Rd would be less scenic but more practical. You could then head into the Mission Bay area, Sea World, Pt. Loma and maybe take Pacific Hwy into town? Anyways, just dreaming...anxious to see the route when it comes out.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

The route is rumored to be going south to north this year, so no finish.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

mtrider05 said:


> The route is rumored to be going south to north this year, so no finish.


Overall yes S -> N but that wouldn't rule out a finish in SD and subsequent transfer...

In the end I doubt SD will ever step up to the plate, the current civic leadership has never shown any interest in promoting cycling on any level, which is sad. I doubt SD would compete for a stage finish, but I am hoping they surprise me!


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

^ I have to agree San Diegans are the worst about any slight inconvenience. You would think after reading all the complaints regarding the RR marathon that the world had ended. It doesnt help the the Clowncil is a slave to popular opinion. During the primaries only 2 of the 4 candidates even responded to the SDBC questionnaire. 

I would love to see it down here but I think it will have to be one of the smaller Cities or the County that steps in. I hope Im wrong though


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I've been petitioning*

for a Belgian Style stage in San Diego proper
lots of short steep hills they could go after, one following the next


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep it all in North County and forget about the city proper.


----------



## docklobster (Aug 28, 2012)

Kitchen Creek, Montezuma Grade, Palomar, Cole grade, - lots of Epic routes could be made!


----------

